# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Is "s.e.x" word (without dot) not allowed to type?

## bebo021999

In this thread:
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ml#post4253198
I tried to use IF to return "3rd s.e.x" (s.e.x without dot) but was not able to type that word ("s.e.x" is OK, but not OK  without dot).
Have you ever tried to type that word?  :Smilie:  :Wink:

----------


## Glenn Kennedy

Not able to type it??  Prevented by Excel, or by your other half/girlfriend/wife/partner?????

----------


## Pete_UK

Yes, it gets censored. Try this:

SEXCEL

(s.e.x.c.e.l. without the dots).

Pete

EDIT: Ah, I thought it would have censored that.

----------


## Richard Buttrey

Yes there are a few words and series of characters that are caught by the 'profanity' monitor. S e x being one of them.

----------


## Doc.AElstein

At ExcelForum their cencoring of Naughty words is quite liberal ( Or maybe they just never got around to checking / updating )
At MrExcel they recently updated their cencored words, rendering many of my Codes / Posts unreadyble due to multiple occurances of ****
P.s. Pete

Email Notifications not working again!!  :Mad: 

Alan

( Wank Poo )

----------


## Pete_UK

> At [COLOR="#0000FF"]P.s. Pete
> 
> Email Notifications not working again!!



Yeah, it seems to happen so often now that it hardly seems worthwhile to comment on it. The last time it was fixed I got 27 notifications of the same post, so I'm not sure if it is better to be without it or not.

Pete

----------


## Doc.AElstein

> Yeah, it seems to happen so often now that it hardly seems worthwhile to comment on it. The last time it was fixed I got 27 notifications of the same post, so I'm not sure if it is better to be without it or not.
> 
> Pete



_  My main concern is that you may be wasting a lot of your effort replying as an OP does not get to know of your replies during these times..

_   I agree that  it happen so often now that it hardly seems worthwhile to comment on it......

_  ... I just did my last comments on it.


http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post4253226

http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...ml#post4253225



Alan

----------

